# What is the best groupset for folding bikes ?



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Any idea ?


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

gat3keeper said:


> Any idea ?


Sram's wireless groupset makes a lot of sense here. I didn't much like the first generation stuff i used; it was slow, it had a lot of batteries, and it was sram quality. Small potatoes when you can unbolt the bits without any cables to worry about.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

One that doesn't dangle down in the way of harm.

Derailleurs are a ridiculous idea on a folding bike because it's so easy to bend the hanger unless you take great care - which most experienced folder owners do automatically.

So I reckon hub gears are the best for folders.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My folder has the nine speed cassette and derailleur it came with. I had to replace the shifter with a Sram. Drove me nuts because it twists in the opposite direction. 
I also swapped the crankset to a Shimano CX set and a Wolftooth narrow wide 50. That was a huge upgrade because I ride my folder in NYC and it would drop the chain from time to time. Not cool when you're weaving through a sea of taxis.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

there are parts of groups which work better on folders, but usually its better to look for individual parts rather than a full blown group. Money no option look for Gravel Bike Groups and change the gearing to your likes


----------



## Steveroot (Dec 15, 2011)

Velobike said:


> So I reckon hub gears are the best for folders.


This ^^.
Also, the chain isn't hanging down near the road where (on a bike with 20" wheels, anyway) it's exposed to dirt kicked up bu the front wheel. Also, you can shift gears while stopped. The small amount of energy lost in the gears is insignificant... I've done century rides on mine.


----------



## invisiblehand (May 9, 2019)

Velobike said:


> One that doesn't dangle down in the way of harm.
> 
> Derailleurs are a ridiculous idea on a folding bike because it's so easy to bend the hanger unless you take great care - which most experienced folder owners do automatically.
> 
> So I reckon hub gears are the best for folders.


Derailers are pretty robust in my experience. Not as robust as IGHs but cheaper, easier to fix/replace, and a moderately clean one will still result in quick crisp shifts.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

You are all right pluses and minuses for both systems 
The key is that you love to ride your folding bike no matter what system ( or brand that is )


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Velobike said:


> One that doesn't dangle down in the way of harm.
> 
> Derailleurs are a ridiculous idea on a folding bike because it's so easy to bend the hanger unless you take great care - which most experienced folder owners do automatically.
> 
> So I reckon hub gears are the best for folders.


not on my brommie

that der is safe and protected when folded.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

127.0.0.1 said:


> not on my brommie
> 
> that der is safe and protected when folded.


My 6 speed Brompton has the best of both, 3 speed Sturmey Archer and two speed derailleur. Pretty bulletproof kit IME.
Along with the king of folds...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

Jake January said:


> My 6 speed Brompton has the best of both, 3 speed Sturmey Archer and two speed derailleur. Pretty bulletproof kit IME.
> Along with the king of folds...


Well.... somebody could say the worst of both worlds as well, derailleur hanging down while you carry the weight of the internal hub around..... Of course as I said I like both systems for different bikes, all have their place in the wonderful world of folding bikes.


----------



## Berone (Apr 29, 2017)

This might be the right place to ask this. I'm playing with upgrades to my Dahon Mariner D7. I want more speed, more climbing ability, and no front derailleur. I recognize these things are in conflict, but I'm trying to work out the median. Right now I'm looking at this: Shimano RD-M640-SS, Zee Shadow (https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Q4P7UQ/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_4?smid=AMY4I718ZUBOU&psc=1) which Shimano has going to 36t, paired with a Shimano HG81 11/36 (https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B003RLHW5K/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=AMY4I718ZUBOU&psc=1). I'll also replace the crankset and BB, but that's easier to work out than the rear. Thoughts on that derailleur and cassette paired on a folder?
Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

Mariner has 53 32-11 or roughly 30 to 91 gear inches 
if you just change the front to 56 teeth the gear inches would be 33 to 96


rear sprocket 11 - 36 would give you more climbing power ( lower gear inches ) 27 to 91

combined 56 front rear 11 - 36 would give you 30 to 96 

I think the zee rear derailleur can handle that pretty easy 
You see that doing just one gets you up the hill better but you don't gain any speed advantage …

sorry I cant open the links but you get the idea 
Thanks


----------



## Berone (Apr 29, 2017)

Sorry, I was out of town where internet goes to die. Very difficult to maintain a good connection in St. John! I fixed the links on my post above. Some of what I've been reading talks about distance of derailleur to ground with the larger gears. Would the Zee (which I understand to be a short cage) mitigate that problem on the Dahon?
Were all of the various years of Mariner 11-32? I thought mine was 11-30. It's about a 2015, with a Tourney derailleur. I'll count when next I'm in the same room with the bike, but that's still a couple of days off. 
What math are you using to arrive at the gear inches? I've been using the Sheldon Brown calculator and the numbers I'm getting are different. Not sure if it matters, as long as they are relative. Is there a 54 or 55 chainring? I don't want to run numbers for something that doesn't exist?
Thanks for the help- much appreciated! (You shipped me a new folding arm, so I'm looking forward to receiving that and being with the bike in the same room again!)


----------



## Berone (Apr 29, 2017)

My Mariner is 52 front and 11-28 rear. So I'm thinking 54 front and 11-36 rear will improve everything.


----------



## jasonjoo8 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hummingbird best folding bikes.


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

jasonjoo8 said:


> Hummingbird best folding bikes.


Nope,...overpriced for what it is. :nono:


----------



## Alan Bikes (Sep 25, 2020)

tds101 said:


> Nope,...overpriced for what it is. :nono:


Try Schwinn Loop folding bike or you can check out the folding bikes available here:-https://bikesreviewed.com/folding/best-folding-bikes/


----------

